# New Short Notice Rally!



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

New short notice rally to be held at THE THREE MAGPIES Pub, on the 17th to 20th March, ONLY 15 PLACES so you better be quick as I need to know to confirm with landlord, £10 pupn with electric.

Dennis


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: NEW SHORT NOTICE RALLY*



brillopad said:


> NEW SHORT NOTICE RALLY TO BE HELD AT THE THREE MAGPIES PUB, ON THE 17th to 20th MARCH, ONLY 15 PLACES SO YOU BETTER BE QUICK AS I NEED TO KNOW TO CONFIRM WITH LANDLORD, £10 WITH ELECTRIC.
> 
> Dennis


Your in luck matey, we are having that week off, going to the Cotswolds so we will divert down to you, providing you behave yourself in the bar this time...... :wink: :lol: :lol:

Cheers GREEN ARMY.........


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Where is it?????????


Keith


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

wiltshire.

Dennis


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

click here for details


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on folks, 10 quid a night, inc leccy, lets be having you, they sell proper beer as well.

Dennis


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Proper beer in Wiltshire ??????????

I don't think so. :roll: 

£10 is cheap enough. Who will cover my diesel costs ? It should only be around £140 if I freewheel a bit. :lol: 

Please form an orderly queue with your chequebooks ready. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Drat & Double Drat! 
We are at Brokerswood that weekend with some mates. 
Not far away as the crow walks.

Why is it (just like buses ), nothing happens for ages then things every thing comes along at the same time :roll: 

Belated Valentines is it Dennis :lol: 

Have a good un, we'll see thee at Peterborough.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

747 said:


> Proper beer in Wiltshire ??????????
> 
> I don't think so. :roll:
> 
> :


The best there is:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ooh Dennis you're tempting me......

6x and your company? 8)


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Would love to but unable that weekend at some point l am determined to get to some rallies and meet the regulars it would be great to put faces to names


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayc said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Proper beer in Wiltshire ??????????
> ...


If that is the best you can come up with...... then my reply would be four x's, followed by 'off'. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's not really best in cans (!), I think Ray just picked up on a picture.
Wadworths is good stuff - especially 6x

http://www.wadworth.co.uk/ourbeers.html


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

747 said:


> Proper beer in Wiltshire ??????????
> 
> I don't think so. :roll:
> 
> ...


aye well said


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

geordie01 said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Proper beer in Wiltshire ??????????
> ...


Aye, ahm gannen doon the toon for some Broon.

translation: I shall be popping down to Newcastle to sample a few bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sent you a pm Dennis.

Please add us to the list
Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Come on you lot, does nobody fancy a friendly weekend rally.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Would have really like this one but as we're off to Spain on 25th we'll have to give it a miss  .


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Would have really like this one but as we're off to Spain on 25th we'll have to give it a miss  .


That,s a shame you will miss all the fun :wink:


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Would have loved to come but am visiting friends on the Isle of Wight that week end
Rich and Lin


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all, well we're half full, so need some more of you good folk to join us at the three magpies, we organise these rallies for the members benefit, so you can meet members from other areas ,and have a good time in the process, so come on and stick your name down, so as to make the work put in by the rally staff worthwhile.


Dennis


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dennis,

Provisionally booked a place which we won't be able to confirm until next Thursday it all depends on Val's hospital appointments.

We certainly hope we can come as it will be our first contact with fellow members since Val's illness was diagnosed over a year ago.

We look forward to see to seeing you.

Val & Steve


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dennis, just put our name on the list, this will be our first, so you'll have to be gentle with us. 
We were at the Three Magpies a couple of weeks ago staying on the C&CC next door, lovely pub with good food and a big log fire, looking forward to meeting up.
Mike & Babs


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Any more for any more still room for a few more on me rally, i need your support , badly.

Dennis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

brillopad said:


> Any more for any more still room for a few more on me rally, i *need your support* , badly.
> Dennis


Buy a truss Dennis! :lol: :lol:

Sorry - was hoping we could dust off the bus, but can't make it I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Just an heads up on me rally i won't be there till thursday after noon at about 3 ish.

Dennis


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Would love to but unfortunately we can't make it then.

Have a great time!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just arrived home and we enjoyed our time at the 3 Magpies.... many thanks Dennis for all the work organising it..


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dennis and fellow MHFers.

Thanks for the Rally and entertainment both on the field and in the Three Magpies.

Ploughing demonstrations especially good, also providing ecellent team building exercises.

Val and I look forward to seeing you all again.

Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks for your efforts Dennis & Brenda :wink: good to see ol friends and a few new faces aswell.

Cheers for now and see you at Hamble :wink:   

C&S


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Dennis & Brenda for a great weekend.

Nice to meet some new members and good to catch up with old friends after what seems like a very long winter.


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Brenda & Dennis for doing the honours at 3 Magpies, glad they ordered up some nice weather for us, made it all the better. Lets hope thats goodbye to all that cold wintry stuff!!

Good to see some faces old and new ...... great weekend.

Andy & Kevin


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Our first rally and we thouroughly enjoyed it. Thanks Dennis
Chris and Gordon


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A great weekend made all the better for the weather on Saturday. Many thanks to Den and Brenda for the organisation.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the rally, well organised, we enjoyed meeting up, something new for us, nice to meet some fellow country men, shame the Welsh ruby team did,nt do as well.
Mike


----------

